# Pet Protect Dog Insurance



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

has anyone on here used them before? I still haven't got Morgan insured yet so did some looking around today, my last two dogs were insured with NFU Mutual so i called them for a quote but decided i'd check other companies before i made my decision.

Pet Protect seem to have a better policy but it sounds almost too good to be true so i wondered if anyone on here can tell me what they thought


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Haven't used Pet Protect - any idea on the Company insuring them?

Have you tried Agria? Swedish company now operating in UK.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

duffey1 said:


> Haven't used Pet Protect - any idea on the Company insuring them?
> 
> Have you tried Agria? Swedish company now operating in UK.


I went to Agria's website and got quoted £60+ !! I was quoted £45 a month from Pet Protect and their cover looks like the best i could get, NFU were £40 but for slightly less coverage by the looks of things. I just dont know if Pet Protect is reliable


----------



## XOX (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow thats allot !!!
I am on Animal Friends and my boxer only costs £15 a month, but then it isnt lifetime insurence...
But still thats loads


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Pet Protect are insured by QBE, so should be considered very safe.

QBE have a good reputation - both as general insurers and specialist livestock insurers.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

I use Pet Protect. They were not cheap but had very good cover and limits, and have been very good with respect to paying up. However my premiums, excess and contributions have rocketed. Yes I expected an increase when I started claiming (a Cavailier in heart failure), but not from all angles.....!!

I also use More Than for my other dog, and a previous dog (greyhound that had cancer) - and cannot fault them in anyway. Great value and excellent cover. They even covered all alternative therapy I tried. I insured my new greyhound with More Than and recommend them highly. Customer service was also very good which I really appreciated under the circumstances.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

RedGex said:


> I use Pet Protect. They were not cheap but had very good cover and limits, and have been very good with respect to paying up. However my premiums, excess and contributions have rocketed. Yes I expected an increase when I started claiming (a Cavailier in heart failure), but not from all angles.....!!
> 
> I also use More Than for my other dog, and a previous dog (greyhound that had cancer) - and cannot fault them in anyway. Great value and excellent cover. They even covered all alternative therapy I tried. I insured my new greyhound with More Than and recommend them highly. Customer service was also very good which I really appreciated under the circumstances.
> 
> Hope that helps!


thanks very much, when i got a quote from pet protect they have 0% payable so no excess to pay when making a claim. i suppose there are downfalls with every insurance company. i wanted to use NFU like i did with my last dog but i noticed a lot of changes in their policy.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> thanks very much, when i got a quote from pet protect they have 0% payable so no excess to pay when making a claim. i suppose there are downfalls with every insurance company. i wanted to use NFU like i did with my last dog but i noticed a lot of changes in their policy.


The excess is subject to change - mine is anyway :whistling2:

It is now £100 or £150 I lost track, 25% contributions and my monthly premium is £36 or £39, something like that. Very different picture to when I took out the policy 6 years ago, I expected monthly payment to increase, but I wrongly presumed excess and contribution wouldn't, which obviously has quite an impact when you are faced with large vet bills, very regularly. We have had a lot of stress this last 12 months trying to cover vets bills despite all our dogs being insured. Luckily for us my parents have helped out, and we managed to sell some stuff when desperate.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

RedGex said:


> The excess is subject to change - mine is anyway :whistling2:
> 
> It is now £100 or £150 I lost track, 25% contributions and my monthly premium is £36 or £39, something like that. Very different picture to when I took out the policy 6 years ago, I expected monthly payment to increase, but I wrongly presumed excess and contribution wouldn't, which obviously has quite an impact when you are faced with large vet bills, very regularly. We have had a lot of stress this last 12 months trying to cover vets bills despite all our dogs being insured. Luckily for us my parents have helped out, and we managed to sell some stuff when desperate.


that kinda puts things into perspective then. That would be why it looks too good to be true. I dont want to take out the insurance with them and then have to claim for something and be hit with all that


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I would have always recommended Lifetime unlimited amount cover before, and I think in the past it was a no brainer, but seems a lot of companies now when they simply do not wish to cover your dog any more simply increase their costs to you out of all realms of what you would pay. 

Starting to think that actually the cover that is limited to how much you can claim per year per condition is less risky as they do not increase it as much over the years as they know that they are covered as to how much they will have to pay you.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Kare said:


> I would have always recommended Lifetime unlimited amount cover before, and I think in the past it was a no brainer, but seems a lot of companies now when they simply do not wish to cover your dog any more simply increase their costs to you out of all realms of what you would pay.
> 
> Starting to think that actually the cover that is limited to how much you can claim per year per condition is less risky as they do not increase it as much over the years as they know that they are covered as to how much they will have to pay you.


My insurance policies I am pretty certain have a limit per condition, but cover each condition for life. I just realised I have recommended More Than - and still do - however my dog Dylan had cancer and it was terminal within months so I never found out what would have happened to premiums and contributions etc. Even so the service I received up to that point was great, and we claimed thousands with no hassle.

We did question whether the insurance for my other dog at this point is still worth having, after monthly payments, contribution and excess, as he has a lot of medication, however being able to cover extra costs such as tests and any other treatment without the worry of more large costs is something I won't gamble with and sod's law he would have had an accident or something as soon as I cancelled it - however it is blatantly obvious to us they are trying to make it not cost effective for us to continue to insure him with them for this current condition. I understand it is a business but I also think loyalty should come into the equation a little more. It just adds another negative aspect to an all round horrible year.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

im with animal friends and have oe of the higher levers of cover they do. Verry happy with them and the level of cover and the people on the phone were fantastic when i needed help claiming and has some questions. Your ment to ask first if its over 500 but we didnt as we didnt know hoe much it was going to be untill it came bacjk well over it, called them in a panic thinking they would refuse but there were fine and said just attach a letter explaining why we didnt know it was going to be more. the payed out quick and payed both me for the money i payed out over the excess and payed the rest of the bill directly to the vet.


----------

